# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Tự giới thiệu- Công Ty Cổ Phần Minh An Phát- Chuyên nhập khẩu thép không gỉ (inox)

## kdminhanphat8

Công Ty Cổ Phần Minh An Phát được thành lập năm 2008 với ngành nghề kinh doanh chính là xuất nhập khẩu trực tiếp các loại thép không gỉ như inox 201, inox 304/304L, inox 316/316L, inox 430, inox 310s...Các sản phẩm nhập khẩu đều theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế như ASTM, DIN, ANSI, BS.

Các mặt hàng chúng tôi đang cung cấp hiện tại như:

- Inox tấm: 0.3mm - 70mm
- Inox cuộn: 0.3mm- 70mm
- Inox ống: Ống công nghiệp, ống vi sinh, ống trang trí
- Inox hộp; hộp trang trí và hộp công nghiệp
- Cây đặc inox: Láp inox, thanh đặc vuông inox, thanh lục giác inox
- Thanh la-v-u
- Phụ kiện inox như co, tê, van, mặt bích...

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn nhận gia công inox theo yêu cầu như: Gia công mặt bích, gia công co inox, tê inox, gia công lốc ống...

Sau gần 10 năm xây dựng và phát triển, thương hiệu "Minh An Phát" đã trở thành sự lựa chọn tin cậy hàng đầu của khách hàng. Chúng tôi có một đôi ngũ nhân viên giỏi, nhiệt tình và năng động, một nền tảng kinh doanh tốt đã kết nối Minh An Phát với các nhà cung cấp thép không gỉ hàng đầu thế gới như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc và Châu Âu…

Khách hàng của chúng tôi chủ yếu là các nhà máy cơ khí, các công ty xây lắp trong lĩnh vực thực phẩm, mía đường, dầu khí, hóa chất, chế tạo máy...Inox Minh An Phát tin tưởng rằng có thể thực hiện các hợp đồng cung cấp vật tư inox với chất lượng tốt, giá cả cạnh tranh nhất và đúng tiến độ nhất. 

Với triết lý kinh doanh đặt "chữ tín" lên hàng đầu, lấy chất lượng và dịch vụ là số 1, chúng tôi luôn luôn mong muốn cùng khách hàng đi tới thành công.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MINH AN PHÁT

Hotline: (+84) 987 107 316
Email: kdminhanphat8@gmail.com 
Website:http://www.inoxgiare.vn

Địa chỉ:

♦ Trụ sở: 106 Quốc Lộ 1A, P. Hiệp Bình Phước, Q. Thủ Đức, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
♦ Chi nhánh: 13 Đường Liên Khu 5-6, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, Tp. HCM
♦ Kho: Số 6 Đường Số 10, (Tổng Kho Saccombank), KCN Sóng Thần, Bình Dương

----------

